# What to feed new reds?



## h17md_r (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello people i got my 5 red belly piranhas today, They are all very small, just under an inch each. I have tried feeding them blood worms, but they jus sink to the bottom and the reds dont realise its food. What do you suggest i do? maybe you can recommend better food for them which maybe floats at the top? Ive done alot of research before buying the reds but im totally confused in this matter. Thanks for ur help.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

give it a couple of days and then try feeding em.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What I did with my current juvi reds was get them started on small sinking pellets.
As they grow you can more easily get them used to the floaters which I'm feeding them now. 
Next step change to a larger pellet and they're good to go, and I still feed them tilapi and such but only on the weekends.

Try it but I found it's the best way to get pygos on pellets.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Same here. I started off with mini sinking pellets, i was really quite suprised that they ate them first time. Now, 5 weeks later they eat anything i give them at anytime. And are really active.

Good luck, got pics?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to feeding and nutrition.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Give them a few days to get situated, then try again. Mine loved bloodworms when they were that size. Are you feeding them the freeze dried ones? I never had a problem with them sinking they floated pretty good for me.


----------



## h17md_r (Apr 1, 2007)

mines are frozen and i put half the cube in. sinks straight down. can u suggest any other foods?


----------



## Dee178 (Feb 4, 2009)

h17md_r said:


> mines are frozen and i put half the cube in. sinks straight down. can u suggest any other foods?


put some current in there .


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

i fed mine freeze dried blood worms when they were that small, mine floated so i had no problem, they ate them like crazy and grew super fast.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got 6 incher Rbp and they love blooodworms just give em a couple days to adjust and get hungry and they will gnarl that sh*t like no tomorrow


----------

